# Another BYU tragedy



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh man this is really bad. I cannot believe it, but Max Hall went out this morning on Black Friday and something bad really happened. He was trying to get a nice flat screen TV, and some old lady wanted it so she tackled him down. She grabbed him by his big ears and proceeded to slam his head against the ground several times. Also the force of her tackle broke his clavicle and scapula. She then went and got a can of red paint and drew a Red U on his chest.

I hope he recovers soon. If you would like to visit him then you just need to go down the the animal clinic. He's in room #2

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm..... I suppose after a lobotomy I might find something clever about this. _(O)_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Yeah you better!! Now get mopping Janitor.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> Hmmm..... I suppose after a lobotomy I might find something clever about this. _(O)_


 :lol: At least there was one funny post on this thread...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well of course BYU fans won't find it funny. They're very sensitive about their maxxie. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> utes are too busy trying to get Cap n Tax passed to get ready for the Y.
> 
> The U of U is so effin' LIBERAL I can't even breathe around them.
> 
> If you are a democrat, you are a Utefan. No exceptions.


Where did you get this info?

Nice win against Auburn, BTW. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> There is no such thing as a democrat cougar.


I know a few and they seemed pretty messed up. :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh man this is really bad. I cannot believe it, but Max Hall went out this morning on Black Friday and something bad really happened. He was trying to get a nice flat screen TV, and some old lady wanted it so she tackled him down. She grabbed him by his big ears and proceeded to slam his head against the ground several times. Also the force of her tackle broke his clavicle and scapula. She then went and got a can of red paint and drew a Red U on his chest.
> 
> I hope he recovers soon. If you would like to visit him then you just need to go down the the animal clinic. He's in room #2
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





coyoteslayer said:


> Well of course BYU fans won't find it funny. They're very sensitive about their maxxie. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wow! I don't know what's worse. The joke you told or the fact that you actually think it's funny. This thing wouldn't even draw a courtesy laugh.

_"Mr. Slayer, what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Im sorry Comrade Duck if your LOVE for Max Hall is so deep that you cannot laugh at his big ears or being mauled by an old lady.

BYU fans are so sensitive they cannot laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

They sit there at the game with frowns on their face like a bulldog when the UTES spank them. Their whole week/month is just ruined. -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> _"Mr. Slayer, what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."_


Best line of one of my all time favorite movies, Billy Madison.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Liar. Prove it.


You would need to come to church. :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

CS, the point that was lost on you is that it doesn't matter if we are a Ute or a Cougar, your story wasn't funny and you are the only one that is laughing. I can laugh at a good BYU joke, but your wasn't good. 

The only thing worse than a bad joke is when the joke teller laughs at his own bad joke. Your the guy at a party that makes everyone feel uncomfortable. Nobody likes to give courtesy laughs.

While we're at it, is it really that humorous to make fun of the way someone looks? Seriously? It's like making fun of someone who is handicapped. Those jokes are never funny.

Did you hear the one about the dude in a wheelchair? 

See, just not that funny. 

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Did you hear the one about the dude in a wheelchair?
> 
> See, just not that funny.
> 
> Shane


No, would you please tell that one???? :lol: :lol:

I'm not sensitive like you are with your Mad Maxxie with huge elephant ears.

I heard he's going to eat a lot of turf today :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Harline is STILL open!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

and Justin gets SMACKED up side the head!!! ya gotta love a happy ending


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What was that about a bet CS? :mrgreen:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anybody heard anything from CS in the last hour? I think somebody needs to tell him to not worry about finding any more red shirts for storming the field after the Utah victory. Anybody got a good coyote call?

It was a great defensive game. Don't worry though, 'yote. There is always next year. Utah didn't want to play in Vegas anyway. They'd rather go to San Diego.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What was that about a bet CS?


That if BYU won that I would buy you dinner at the Texas Roadhouse. Congrats on your win.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Has anybody heard anything from CS in the last hour? I think somebody needs to tell him to not worry about finding any more red shirts for storming the field after the Utah victory. Anybody got a good coyote call?


I'm the coyoteslayer not the coyote :lol: :lol: A lot of you are like varmints. JK


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > What was that about a bet CS?
> 
> 
> That if BYU won that I would buy you dinner at the Texas Roadhouse. Congrats on your win.


PETE--URGENT-SOMEONE HAS CLEARLY HACKED INTO CS'S ACCOUNT! There is no way he would act graciously! Better freeze his account for a month or so to look into it! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Good on ya, CS, that must have been very hard to say!


----------

